

How Harmonix (maker of Guitar Hero & Rock Band) hit it big - adamhowell
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20081001/just-play.html

======
adamhowell
This is a good article from last year that I didn't see around (the printer-
friendly link wouldn't work so you've got to clicky-clicky)

